# 6months Pregnant and Single!



## babygirl02201

Currently dealing with a break up my daughters fathers and I
. He decided that I have too many issues that he doesn't have to out up with and he feels overlooked. We split last night and I can't keep out of my mind that now there is a chance I will be delivering without him a da single mom. I would like to coparent and keep the peace but how do I do that without feelings being involved? I am still in love with him and I didn't want to split. However, it's final and I just want advice on how to deal with this during this time and what I should be looking forward to with coparenting


----------



## Dizzy me

babygirl02201 said:


> Currently dealing with a break up my daughters fathers and I
> . He decided that I have too many issues that he doesn't have to out up with and he feels overlooked. We split last night and I can't keep out of my mind that now there is a chance I will be delivering without him a da single mom. I would like to coparent and keep the peace but how do I do that without feelings being involved? I am still in love with him and I didn't want to split. However, it's final and I just want advice on how to deal with this during this time and what I should be looking forward to with coparenting

Hey
Im currently 5 months pregnant and in the same position. My OH is barely replying to any communication, taking days to reply if at all, and is refusing to discuss our relationship at all!
I have no idea if i am looking at a future as a single mum or not? Im using the logic of men being quite direct creatures and if he actually wanted to be together he would say so. Hes just avoiding being the one to split up the 'family'

Ive been trying to focus on building our future independent of him. Im just getting my birthing partner sorted and each day i try to keep quite busy to avoid dwelling on things.

Its really hard as all you want is for them to share the experience with you and have him cuddle you up and say everything will be fine. Nevermind, we get our beautiful babies all to ourselves once they are here xx

Have you friends close by? That helps even though its not the person you want x


----------



## babygirl02201

It's so unfortunate and selfish of these guys, watching us go through this experience and instead of helping taking the easy way out! Breaks my heart! I really don't have many friends, everybody I know are too busy in their own lives! I've just been trying to do some reading, light exercising and cleaning! Patiently awaiting my baby girls arrival! Just hate that it had to be alone


----------



## Becca_89

Hello I have a 6 week old baby and did it all one my own. 
I had my mum and sister as my birthing partners and they were amazing.
The father of my baby decided at 14 weeks pregnant he didnt want to be involved and then sent me confusing messages up until birth every now and then, but now I dont hear anything. 
All my life i have never wanted to be a single mum, and through my pregnancy i didnt like telling people I was going to be. But since he has been here I couldnt be prouder, you just fall in love. I do sometimes get a bit upset, as i dont understand how someone doesnt want to be a part of it.
When the baby comes go to baby groups. During pregnancy i went to pregnancy yoga, it really helped me relax and forget about it and also talk to other pregnant ladies. You will be amazing and strong! It will all make you the best mum in the long run :)
Where do you live? Are you from the UK? Xx


----------



## newmummy1234

You'll get through it. I'm a single mummy which I never thought would happen but honestly I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## babygirl02201

Sorry for the late response.. 
I've dealing with the situation for months now. 
We tried working things out again. It was rocky. At least an argument a day! It became stressful and I started feeling as if he just doesn't care... we are splitting again and this time I told him there I'd no turning back and he still left. I just want to know how to deal being 35weeks, anticipating labor and all. He says he wants to be present to help give birth to her. .but I just feel I have too many mixed emotions towards him. It'll make it a bitter experience ...


----------

